# Russian Hairdress Turns Robber into Sex Slave



## Shiny Grimer (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.mosnews.com/society/2009/04/14/1013/



> A young hairdresser in Kaluga, Central Russia, locked a robber who tried to steal her money in the basement of the beauty salon. After that, she has brutally raped her hostage for three days.
> 
> [...] The robber, who has not been named, burst into the salon armed with shotgun at about 17.00 on March 14. He demanded money. There were two hairdressers and one client in the salon at the time. One of hairdressers, who was studying judo and taekwondo, disabled the robber with a smashing body blow. Then she carried the unlucky robber to the basement and bound him with a hairdryer cord.
> 
> The hairdresser told her scared colleague and the client that she would call the police. But she did not. After work, instead of calling the police, she made her hostage undress. The perverted hairdresser forced the hostage to take several Viagra tablets. She chained the unfortunate robber with pink furry wristbands and painfully raped him for the next three days.


No Soviet Russia jokes, please.

This is... well, unbelievable. Talk about a crime gone wrong. According to the article, the guy's frenulum was torn, and according to Starmen.net, that's serious business to break. It also means that "you won't be pleasing anybody for a while", but I think that's not exactly the worst part of it from my point of view.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 16, 2009)

That's horrible but surreal as fuck.
Russia owns. I mean just a couple of days ago some guy there went to hospital coughing like hell. He thought he had lung cancer. When they cut open his chest they saw that there was a *pine tree branch *in his lung.

Living in Russia must be an adventure all on its own.


----------



## Ryu Tyruka (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow. Just, wow.


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 16, 2009)

This is _already_ a Russian Reversal, we couldn't do anything to make it better.


----------



## nastypass (Apr 16, 2009)

in soviet russia, thief gets robbed of virginity?

EDIT: aaa shit i failed to notice the 'no soviet russia jokes' bit sorry


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 16, 2009)

only in russia


----------



## spaekle (Apr 16, 2009)

This is probably someone out there's fantasy come true. :o

...but, yeah. It's fucked up and almost hard to believe. Eeh.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry, but it has to be done.

IN SOVIET RUSSIA, VICTIM RAPES YOU.

Now that I've got that out of my chest, he kinda had it coming. Also, agreed with Putin's LJ. Russia must be an awesome place to be once you break through the language barrier.


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 16, 2009)

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha. I love that this happened. I'm actually giggling.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 16, 2009)

When I first read this I was like "WTF??"

Now I must repeat
*WTF????*
This is just soooo out there. Freaky really.


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 16, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Russia must be an awesome place to be once you break through the language barrier.


And stop growing foliage in your respiratory system.


----------



## Icalasari (Apr 16, 2009)

...Erm... How the...

...So, rape is a perfectly reasonable response to robbery in Russia? Because that woman seems so casual about it in the article

Man, that incident makes the States look SANE by comparison. I realize that it is just one incident, but... Wow


----------



## Ninkid 97 (Apr 17, 2009)

Holy crap. :freaked: This is going to scare me into looking under my bed at night. :freaked:


----------



## Felidire (Apr 17, 2009)

lmao, wow.. Well the guy probably deserved it (in a bad way), but.. rofl, that's just whacked up.



... said:


> According to the article, the guy's frenulum was torn, and according to Starmen.net, that's serious business to break..


It takes _serious business_ to break it? or it _is_ serious if you break it?
'cause I know for a fact that it just bleeds and then scars back together, no biggie.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 17, 2009)

... That's hardcore.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Apr 17, 2009)

Felidire said:


> It takes _serious business_ to break it? or it _is_ serious if you break it?
> 'cause I know for a fact that it just bleeds and then scars back together, no biggie.


It takes serioes business to break.


----------



## Felidire (Apr 17, 2009)

... said:


> It takes serioes business to break.


Ah k, well yeah Rapist-ninja-hairdressers are srs bizns. ,xD


----------



## Vyraura (Apr 17, 2009)

was she hot?


----------



## Rwr4539 (Apr 18, 2009)

The perpetrator:


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 18, 2009)

Slightly bigger picture of said perpetrator, Olga

Victim, Viktor:


----------



## Zhorken (Apr 22, 2009)

Felidire said:


> It takes _serious business_ to break it? or it _is_ serious if you break it?
> 'cause I know for a fact that it just bleeds and then scars back together, no biggie.


er well it also hurts like fuck
also it doesn't take serious enough business to break it that it can't happen during regular sex!


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 22, 2009)

well you at least olga wasn't like, horribly ugly I guess


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 22, 2009)

what if he's gay


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 22, 2009)

well then she did it wrong, should have tried some pegging.


----------

